# VapeClub - Coppervape BF Mods - Extended VapeCon special..



## JakesSA (29/8/17)

Looks like I did not get enough of these little guys for the VapeCon special this past weekend and they sold out very quick. Apologies guys and ladies! 

To make up for it I would like to extend the offer for another week. Please respond to this thread if you would like to order one? The offer will remain open till Sunday the 2nd of September.

To recap, here are the prices and options, please specify which one you want?

Full Kit including Bottom Fed Dripper Aluminium: R450 - Available in Black and Bare Aluminium
Full Kit including Bottom Fed Dripper Brass: R600 
Mod Only Aluminium: R350 - Available in Black and Bare Aluminium
Mod Only Brass: R500 

Stock should then be here by mid September latest...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (29/8/17)

Thanks @JakesSA!
I would like a Mod Only Aluminium: R350 - in Bare Aluminium please
Can I arrange to pick it up from the PTA branch when it arrives? I've been looking for an excuse to visit your store


----------



## shaunnadan (29/8/17)

Full Kit including Bottom Fed Dripper Bare Aluminium for me


----------



## Stillwaters (29/8/17)

Mod only...bare aluminium for me please

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## morras (29/8/17)

I will take a bare aliminium kit pls


----------



## Geldart39 (29/8/17)

I tried to get one of these at Vapecon early and were already sold out.
Big up for extending the special.
I will take a bare aluminium full kit please - R450


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (29/8/17)

I got 1 at Vapecon

It is amazing. Cannot put it Down!!!!


----------



## Bizkuit (29/8/17)

Black aluminium mod only for me please


----------



## Yagya (29/8/17)

This will be my 1st squonker.
Full Kit including Bottom Fed Dripper Bare Aluminium for me.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/8/17)

Full Kit including Bottom Fed Dripper Bare Aluminium for me please.


----------



## mad_hatter (29/8/17)

Mod Only Aluminium Black for me please


----------



## piffht (29/8/17)

Retracted


----------



## RobMcMaster (29/8/17)

Full kit aluminium for me - please and thank you


----------



## RoddieJ (29/8/17)

1x Full Kit in bare Aluminium for me please @JakesSA. Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (29/8/17)

@JakesSA Bare Aluminium mod only for me too plz. I missed this deal at VapeCon


----------



## Rude Rudi (30/8/17)

Full Kit including Bottom Fed Dripper Aluminium: R450 - Bare Aluminium for me please @JakesSA


----------



## king-ding-n-ling (30/8/17)

Full kit bare aluminum @450,will collect.


----------



## kimbo (31/8/17)

@JakesSA put me down for n brass full kit


----------



## Keyaam (31/8/17)

Mod only aluminium


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (5/9/17)

Right .. order is in. Will keep all interested parties posted on the arrival date.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Riaz (7/9/17)

Damn

Missed the cut off for this

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Yagya (7/9/17)

@Riaz you can have the 1 i secured.
I changed my mind on this 1.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (8/9/17)

Yagya said:


> @Riaz you can have the 1 i secured.
> I changed my mind on this 1.


Thanks but last night I've decided to rather get a regulated squonker

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stillwaters (8/9/17)

I'm going to have to bail on this one as well, sorry

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (9/9/17)

Hmm, with people pulling out I might be interested in one if still available after payday.


----------



## morras (12/9/17)

Howzit - any update on the arrival of these ?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## JakesSA (14/9/17)

Looks like they will be here early/mid next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (20/9/17)

Hi @JakesSA any news on this order?


----------



## Halfdaft (20/9/17)

If one is available I'd be super keen to grab it.


----------



## mad_hatter (21/9/17)

any update?


----------



## kimbo (21/9/17)

Any body know something about @JakesSA i seen he has not been online for a long time


----------



## TheV (21/9/17)

kimbo said:


> Any body know something about @JakesSA i seen he has not been online for a long time


He scammed us all!!! ... not a very good scammer as he hasn't gotten any of the monies yet 

I'm sure he will be around shortly. Must just be super busy getting all these Coppervapes ready for us


----------



## JakesSA (22/9/17)

Sorry for delay in responding (and delivering) the shipment did arrive yesterday, just waiting for customs clearance.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ayoob (22/9/17)

Hi jakesSA

Can I still purchase one of these for my hadaly. 

Or is it too late?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/9/17)

Will you pm us or how is this going to work?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mad_hatter (24/9/17)

Was hoping to pick mine up since I'm in jhb this weekend but I guess not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (27/9/17)

Sorry again for the delays here, its turning out to be a real pita getting the stock here. Customs have now got an interest in BV mods it seems and we are waiting for clearance. Its not our turn for an inspection, it happens once a quarter normally and we had a stop just before vapecon, but who knows what motivates them ... 

To try and make up for it I will throw in a spare bottle or two with every unit.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## RobMcMaster (3/10/17)

Hi @JakesSA, sorry to be a nuisance, but do you have any updates yet on when they'll be released from Customs?


----------



## JakesSA (4/10/17)

Got the standard 'queries' from them on Friday so if things progress as per normal it should clear today/tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (6/10/17)

I am sad to say this parcel has still not cleared. I really don't understand what the hold up is, usually a customs inspection takes no more than 5 working days to resolve and this has already been twice that. We are making regular enquiries but, while all documentary requirements etc have now long since been met, customs seems hesitant to stamp the release. Again, please accept my apologies for this delay we are doing our utmost to get this expedited.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## JakesSA (10/10/17)

And the stock has arrived .. at last! 
@TheV , @shaunnadan, @morras, @Geldart39, @BeardedVaper93, @Bizkuit, @SamuraiTheVapor, @mad_hatter, @piffht, @RobMcMaster, @RoddieJ, @Greyz, @Rude Rudi, @king-ding-n-ling, @kimbo, @PsyCLown, @Ayoob , if you would be so kind to send @VapeGrrl an email on info@vapeclub.co.za she will arrange for the delivery or set aside your unit for collection?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JakesSA (10/10/17)

Just remembered, @TheV swapped for @Halfdaft Customs

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (10/10/17)

JakesSA said:


> And the stock has arrived .. at last!
> , @BeardedVaper93, , if you would be so kind to send @VapeGrrl an email on info@vapeclub.co.za she will arrange for the delivery or set aside your unit for collection?




Hey...

Uhm, i just commented on the thread... I didnt request one...
I have one hahaha...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (10/10/17)

Keyaam said:


> Mod only aluminium
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wheres mines? @JakesSA


----------



## kimbo (10/10/17)

JakesSA said:


> And the stock has arrived .. at last!
> @TheV , @shaunnadan, @morras, @Geldart39, @BeardedVaper93, @Bizkuit, @SamuraiTheVapor, @mad_hatter, @piffht, @RobMcMaster, @RoddieJ, @Greyz, @Rude Rudi, @king-ding-n-ling, @kimbo, @PsyCLown, @Ayoob , if you would be so kind to send @VapeGrrl an email on info@vapeclub.co.za she will arrange for the delivery or set aside your unit for collection?



Thx @JakesSA 

Email send


----------



## Geldart39 (10/10/17)

Big up to Vape Club. Collected mine this afternoon. Time to get this baby going.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (11/10/17)

Keyaam said:


> wheres mines? @JakesSA



Oops sorry, missed your name on the copy paste exercise. I believe its all sorted though?


----------



## Keyaam (11/10/17)

JakesSA said:


> Oops sorry, missed your name on the copy paste exercise. I believe its all sorted though?



Yes Indeed. Thank You


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMcMaster (12/10/17)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> Hey...
> 
> Uhm, i just commented on the thread... I didnt request one...
> I have one hahaha...


@Ringtail Vapes incase you're still interested in one...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ringtail Vapes (12/10/17)

Are there any still available @JakesSA


----------

